# Leftover Turkey Tags



## SLP Hunter (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like there are lots of leftover licenses for this fall if anyone forgot to apply. Says you can buy one a day until the quota is reached, has it always been this way? I don't typically bother with turkeys in the fall.

http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/michigan/leftover-Michigan-turkey-hunting-licenses-available


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

No new rule this year. It was always one a piece, now 1 a day


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

39000 left in YY. I seriously doubt those will all sell.I might just have to pick some up i could use some skins for next years decoys.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought 2, lots of turkeys running around the farm I hunt. Also hoping to get at least one descent hen for another decoy. Love them pin feathers. Plus I need to make up another batch of Bourbon Turkey


----------



## aliza (Sep 4, 2010)

I am new here

enjoy here

hope more post


----------

